# trunk closing issue?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine is fine


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ours (LTZ) is fine too.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, mine (LTZ) has to be slammed several times to close also. I had a first year Chrysler 300 with the same issue. It eventually worked itself out. I'm assuming the same will happen with the Cruze.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup, I have to slam it that I don't like


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Good news, I fixed it myself in two mins because I hate dealer visits. How to// open trunk, careful pry off plastic cover where trunk latch catches on the vehicle. Loosen the two nuts that are under that cover slightly. Move the whole piece up (or down depending on how it was set). Tighten and retry before putting cover back on. It make take some trial and error to get it set in the best place. Make sure they are tight when you are satisfied with the way it closes. Put cover back on.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

You're like me, I wouldn't have taken it back in either. I would have just fixed it myself, lol. good job on what sounds like a pretty simple fix.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> Good news, I fixed it myself in two mins because I hate dealer visits. How to// open trunk, careful pry off plastic cover where trunk latch catches on the vehicle. Loosen the two nuts that are under that cover slightly. Move the whole piece up (or down depending on how it was set). Tighten and retry before putting cover back on. It make take some trial and error to get it set in the best place. Make sure they are tight when you are satisfied with the way it closes. Put cover back on.


I had this issue too. I found a better adjustment: pry off plastic cover where trunk latch catches on the vehicle. Loosen the two bolts that are under that cover slightly, but just before the hook starts moving. Close the trunk. Fold down the rear seats and go into the trunk. Loosen the two nuts so the hook it’s adjusting by itself. Tighten back the bolts and now you can get out to the trunk. It is the perfect and quick adjustment, just check everything from outside and voila!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah its easily fixable. NOTICE* when taking off the plastic cover that goes over the metal latch, very easily and smoothly take it off with your hands or a flat head screw driver. Loosen the bolts and its fine....dont loosen them to much or else they'll fall right off in time.


----------



## Amywest369 (Dec 9, 2019)

cerbomark said:


> Good news, I fixed it myself in two mins because I hate dealer visits. How to// open trunk, careful pry off plastic cover where trunk latch catches on the vehicle. Loosen the two nuts that are under that cover slightly. Move the whole piece up (or down depending on how it was set). Tighten and retry before putting cover back on. It make take some trial and error to get it set in the best place. Make sure they are tight when you are satisfied with the way it closes. Put cover back on.


Is there a video on this anywhere???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Amywest369 said:


> Is there a video on this anywhere???


Welcome Aboard!

This is really easy. There are two posts above that explain it pretty well. What are you confused about?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

